# Remember Rachel Dolezal? She's Been Charged With Welfare Fraud.



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

*https://www.circa.com/story/2018/05...n-who-posed-as-black-accused-of-welfare-fraud*

*Rachel Dolezal, white woman who posed as black, accused of welfare fraud*



> Rachel Dolezal, who legally changed her name to Nkechi Diallo in 2016, was charged this week with theft by welfare fraud, perjury and false verification for public assistance, Spokane news station KHQ-TV reported Thursday.
> 
> She illegally received $8,747 in food assistance and $100 in child care assistance from August 2015 through November 2017, court documents said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

I’m sure she didn’t mean to do it, maybe she just identified as poor kinda like she identified as black. Seth


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Not her first case of fraud it seems.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Umm folks read carefully there isn’t a bit of evidence here that she committed any fraud with respect to welfare. 
In fact there is some that she didn’t. 
The article is woefully short on facts.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Umm folks read carefully there isn’t a bit of evidence here that she committed any fraud with respect to welfare.
> In fact there is some that she didn’t.
> The article is woefully short on facts.


You could be right, but $84k over two years is a rather sizable sum. I would be interested to see where that money came from, for what, and where it went.

-Maybe- she donated it. Donations are deducted from taxable income, is it removed from reported income to?

A little more info, but mostly recounting her getting outted for fake black.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/25/us/rachel-dolezal-welfare-fraud.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Umm folks read carefully *there isn’t a bit of evidence* here that she committed any fraud with respect to welfare.


She didn't report her income as required, and she took the welfare money.

Maybe you didn't really read it:



> An investigation started in March 2017 when a Washington state investigator received information that Diallo had written a book. The investigator reviewed Diallo's records and found that she had been reporting her income as usually less than $500 per month, court documents said.
> 
> A subpoena for her self-employment records, which included copies of her bank statements, showed Diallo had deposited nearly $84,000 into her bank account between August 2015 and September 2017, without reporting it to the Department of Social and Health Services.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Isn't she innocent until proven guilty? I'm sure I've read that is how the process is in the United States.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Isn't she innocent until proven guilty? I'm sure I've read that is how the process is in the United States.


Did someone say she's guilty?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The bureaucracy has a hard time understanding self-employment. They do not seem to understand that the amount of income has nothing to do with the amount of profit otherwise known as net income.

The bureaucracy also doesn’t seem to understand that what might appear as a $20,000 profit in the first quarter may actually be a net loss by the end of the year.
The self-employed often have one checking account for both business and personal expenses. 
I find it interesting that while they can tell us she deposited $84,000 they don’t mention how it was used.

She may or may not have committed fraud but there’s no evidence in this article that seems to show she did.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Isn't she innocent until proven guilty? I'm sure I've read that is how the process is in the United States.


Yep, that's why at this point she has only been charged with crimes. When the jury comes back with a guilty verdict she will then be guilty.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> She may or may not have committed fraud but there’s *no evidence in this article* that seems to show she did.


Then you must not have read it at all.



AmericanStand said:


> I find it interesting that while they can tell us she deposited $84,000 they don’t mention how it was used.


Bank records don't always show how money was used, but in this case they show she had money that was not reported as required by law.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

When she’s found guilty I hope they throw the book at her. They won’t. Welfare cheats are about as bad as drug dealers in my book. They lie and steal resources from others who truly are in need. This is hardly her first case of fraud.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I rather like drug dealers, they have saved many lives and enable many others to function or at least be relived of some of the burden of pain.
I not to fond of welfare cheats but I have noticed that their investigation usually seems to be politically driven and they seldom are well defended which hints to me that they don't have much money......so maybe they weren't cheats at all?


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

DAVID In Wisconsin said:


> When she’s found guilty I hope they throw the book at her. They won’t.


Imprisonment would just be an even bigger monetary drain on the system. Make her do tons of hours of community service.



AmericanStand said:


> hints to me that they don't have much money......so maybe they weren't cheats at all?


Or maybe they're just not very good cheats.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

I agree prison isn’t the answer. Community service, force her to actually pay the money back and bar her from ever receiving or applying for any type of welfare programs in the future.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

DAVID In Wisconsin said:


> I agree prison isn’t the answer. Community service, force her to actually pay the money back and bar her from ever receiving or applying for any type of welfare programs in the future.


Actually that’s pretty close to current law.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Prismseed said:


> Imprisonment would just be an even bigger monetary drain on the system. Make her do tons of hours of community service.
> 
> 
> Or maybe they're just not very good cheats.


Or maybe a poor person doesn’t stand much of a chance against the power of the FBI and Justice Department when politicians need a scapegoat ?

Tell me who’s fault is it when a 8th grade dropout with 4 kids does her best to truthfully answer 12 pages of questions Then 2 people with years of experience and degrees review that form and decide she qualifies for benifits but years later a computer reveiws it and decides she didn’t qualify ?
That’s how the FBI “catches” most welfare cheats.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Tell me who’s fault is it when a 8th grade dropout with 4 kids does her best to truthfully answer 12 pages of questions Then 2 people with years of experience and degrees review that form and decide she qualifies for benifits but years later a computer reveiws it and decides she didn’t qualify ?
> That’s how the FBI “catches” most welfare cheats.


Congratulations you found a problem! Now you can either proactively work to address it, or you can just complain about it on the internet.


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

This article provides too few details to make a final conclusion, but as it seems it is not her first case of fraud, and without a good lawyer she can pay a lot for what she did. Well, this can also be the fault of the company that didn't notice that in time, because with a good chargeback prevention services such cases could be easily avoided. Hope she will be ok and she will respond only for what she is really guilty of.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I read one article where they called her "Transracial". New term I suppose. She'll have her day in court.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i could be wrong but i thought that was all over with . i thought she did a plea deal a couple years ago. ~Georgia


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

hiddensprings said:


> I read one article where they called her "Transracial". New term I suppose. She'll have her day in court.


I prefer the term "turd".


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Old post resurfacing.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oops! i got caught up in it this time which i don't usually.


----------

